# Sir Broch Tuarach the Great Dane



## AmberA100 (Nov 16, 2007)

My birthday was back in Aug and my husband and children got me a puppy! He is 5 months old now and probably 60 lbs. His name is pronounced = Brock 2-a-rock. The name comes from the book "Outlander" by Diana Gabaldon. Here is my boy:







Thanks for looking!
Amber


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 16, 2007)

Awwww, is he ever _sweet_!! Love the pose you captured him in.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

aww!!!


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 16, 2007)

What a cutie!!


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks  Hes a big sweetheart!! 

Amber


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice dog pics youve been posting Amber!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noescape (Nov 16, 2007)

My absolute FAVOURITE breed... You are so lucky. He is so gorgeous!!! Big paws, eh???


----------



## skieur (Nov 17, 2007)

I like big dogs.   I will pass along a suggestion that was made to me about my posted dog shot and it applies here too.  Brighten the area of and immediately around the eyes.  That way the dog's personality will come through even more to the viewer.

skieur


----------



## AmberA100 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks guys  

I'll keep that in mind skieur 

Amber


----------

